# BLAZER BAY 2420 GTS



## yamaha2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

CALL SONNY AT 361-651-2628 FOR MORE INFO AND PRICING
2021 Blazer Bay 2420 GTS powered by a Mercury 300XL. Loaded with options including a Simrad Evo 9 GPS/Fishfinder, Mercury digital guages, Minn Kota 36v Terrova trolling motor w/ 3bank charger, two live wells, foldable sport bucket seats w/ split footrest, powder coated aluminum, fisherman console w/ livewell, 10" hydraulic jack plate, trim tabs, dual 8ft Power Pole Blades, rear cushion seat w/ removable backrest, tandem axle aluminum trailer w/ spare tire.


----------

